

“Sponsored” by my husband - Mz
http://www.salon.com/2015/01/25/sponsored_by_my_husband_why_its_a_problem_that_writers_never_talk_about_where_their_money_comes_from/

======
MaysonL
A friend of mine, who not too long ago published her first story collection,
stole time for writing on Sundays by taking her two kids to a local church
with Sunday school, leaving them, and going off to Starbucks for a few hours.

------
bruceb
This is true of some founders. Zuckerburg and Gates both very smart and driven
people. Though if Gate's dad was not a wealthy lawyer, Gates would not have
gone to Lakeside a private school in Seattle. Which also had a computer,
something almost no other school had at the time.

I believe Zuckerburg's dad funded relatively large server costs in the early
days. While without that I am sure some form of FB would be around but maybe a
little different and probably with Zuckerburg own less of it.

